# Alkalinity please help!



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I tested my tank this morning and it had high alkalinity. I am having trouble finding out about it onlie so I decided to try here. Is alkalinity bad? Will it hurt my fish? How do I get rid of it? My fish seems fine. And ate fine this morning. But I don't want to hurt it. I am using the test strips. I will hopefully get the api soon. Just need more money. But anyways everything else seems fine. So will high alkalinity hurt my fish?


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

No. Your betta ought to be just fine. If you had a fish that were sensitive to hard water and a high pH, the alkalinity would be something to worry about.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Just to reiterate: you shouldn't worry about your pH being somewhat alkaline. Does the chart your strips came with give you any approximate numerical reading? Just curious as to what you might be getting as my water is pretty alkaline also with a reading of ~7.5 but, again, I have no problems. It might effect other fish you introduce to your tank, if any - I don't know what size you're dealing with, but if it's just a betta you're in the clear.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

No the strips just change color. And thanks!


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Does the color key give you a numerical value to correspond with the color it turns to?


----------

